
Wikipedia is significantly amplifying the impact of Open Access publications - lermontov
http://blogs.lse.ac.uk/impactofsocialsciences/2015/09/08/wikipedia-amplifying-impact-of-open-access/
======
striking
Yet they seem to be promoting very closed publications as well. Interesting.
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/09/wikigate-raises-
quest...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/09/wikigate-raises-questions-
about-wikipedias-commitment-to-open-access/)

~~~
lwf
That article is referring to The Wikipedia Library, which gives gratis access
to editors to services like HighBeam, Questia, MIT Press, and others.

Some of the concerns are addressed here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:The_Wikipedia_Librar...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:The_Wikipedia_Library/Whynotoa)

> These editors are not a special elite or priesthood--any editor with a six-
> month old account and 500 edits can gain access--they are hardworking,
> dedicated, core volunteers who are summarizing research for the public. They
> either have the resources they need to do their work, or they don't. In this
> research climate, sadly, not having access to major publishers means missing
> out on some of the best research. Which means our reading public misses out
> too.

> On a more technical level, it's long been Wikipedia's policy (at least an
> English Wikipedia policy) that accessibility is actually not a factor in
> determining the reliability or verifiability of a source. The best
> information often comes from hard to access materials, such as out-of-print
> monographs or expensive paywalled and embargoed journals. We use the best
> sources now to advance our mission: to write an encyclopedia. Wikipedia aims
> to be an open access summary of all reliable knowledge—not a summary of only
> open access knowledge. If we aim to exclude paywalled sources, our movement
> would need to have a very deep discussion about what our mission means.

------
hasteur
In other news Water is wet.

Of course Wikipedia is going to favor open access sources. The average
volunteer editor isn't going to have easy access to the paywalled specialized
journals on a when editing or creating an article. Having the articles be
openly searchable and non-paywalled means that a editor volunteer can drop the
citation in easily and without having to go through the various hoops of
getting someone who has access to the paywalled sources.

